# Dried white flakey stuff???



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

On 2 of my pregnant Does there vagina has dried white stuff looks crusty any ideas? I haven't noticed any discharge on them at all one of them doesn't seem very close pretty sure she has few more weeks but the other doe can go any day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its most likely dried discharge..as long as they are acting fine and there i no bad odor from it I wouldnt worry : )


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you everything else is normal just the dried white stuff is the only difference


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes, we don't see the actual discharge if it is small, but we may see the dried white stuff. This is normal, as long as they are healthy.


----------

